
Online activity is now effectively a social ‘credit score’ - walterbell
https://www.engadget.com/2020/01/17/your-online-activity-effectively-social-credit-score-airbnb/
======
StudentStuff
If a company acts to suppress & hurt a community then attempts to participate
in said communities events, they should be ejected from said event.

Pride organizers need to grow a pair and start kicking companies and orgs that
have abused LGBTQ+ people to the curb. If said org tries to pull a Salvation
Army, they should be publicly put on notice like the Greater Seattle Business
Alliance did: [https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/as-salvation-
army-...](https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/as-salvation-army-
wrestles-with-image-around-lgbtq-stance-and-faces-city-audit-an-85-year-old-
ringer-loses-his-perch/)

Actions speak louder than words, we have to fight back against PR that conveys
lies.

~~~
_jasper
Suppose for a moment that for whatever reason, airbnb has a vested interest in
preventing sex workers from using their platform to pursue their sex work. And
suppose that sex workers are disproportionately from the LGBTQ+ community. If
airbnb aggressively targets and removes sex workers from its platform, does
that automatically mean they are "abusing" LGBTQ+ people, or could it mean
they just do not want their platform associated with sex work?

~~~
StudentStuff
Those two aren't mutually exclusive, and attempting to frame it in this manner
is disingenuous.

The ability to book a place to stay is regulated by hospitality law to prevent
exactly this type of discrimination by AirBnB against Cadence Lux's non-work
related usage of AirBnB.

------
virtuous_signal
This article feels like a big reach. Airbnb wants to keep its platform from
being used _for_ sex work (in my opinion this is understandable as once a
platform begins allowing "sex stuff" it easily gets pigeonholed into being
_that_ platform - think Tumblr or Craiglist personals). So their algorithms to
prevent advertisement for sex work caused at least one false positive. This,
according to the author, means we now have social credit scores a la Black
Mirror. (and was the vandalism at the end really necessary?)

------
disabled
This has been true for at least 2 years now, but readers here should have
realized this in the past year. I am shocked this is on the front page of
Hacker News.

------
booleandilemma
It sounds like AirBnb is just trying to prevent someone’s home from becoming a
whorehouse, or the set of a porn film.

------
88840-8855
Sophisticated stuff - and accessible by authorities. Still, optinion is
CHINAAA BAAAAAD

